# Wiring up 4 spoke steering wheel radio controls?



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

This is a complicated scenario so please read carefully. I have a 2001 Golf GLS (not sure about monsoon status but I'm doubtful as the stock head unit didn't have monsoon branding). 

I have a 4 spoke steering wheel stock but I wanted a leather steering wheel and radio controls and bought one (another 4 spoke). The wheel came without any wires etc but I'd like to get it wired up when I install it so that I don't have to tear apart my dash twice. Where can I buy a pre-made harness or at least a plug that would be compatible? 

Now the other problem: I'm currently using an aftermarket JVC head unit and I'm sure someday I'll upgrade to a double din GPS + the kitchen sink type deal. Has gotten stock radio controls working with any aftermarket head units? Any additional info would be helpful.


----------



## dogbone (Mar 20, 2009)

i cant really help with the wiring part but i think on crutchfield.com you'll find a kit that makes your factory controls work with aftermarket head units

spend a little time searching the tech forums and diy and you should find some pdf docs for the wiring diagrams/.... good luck:thumbup:


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

Well, I *did* post this in the technical car audio and electronics forum. If this isn't the place to ask...


----------



## dogbone (Mar 20, 2009)

easy vicious.. just trying to point you in the right direction. :laugh:


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

bump - anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Here 'ya go:
http://kufatec.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_11&products_id=432

That will let your buttons work with an OEM radio. Then you'll need a PAC adapter for your aftermarket radio - but I don't remember which one.


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Here 'ya go:
> http://kufatec.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_11&products_id=432
> 
> That will let your buttons work with an OEM radio. Then you'll need a PAC adapter for your aftermarket radio - but I don't remember which one.


Wow Thanks a lot!! Hopefully I can find that cheaper or in a junkyard but it's nice to have a link to a place that sells it.

ATM I have a cheap JVC headunit (JVC KD-HDW10) that actually sounds pretty good and with adapter lets me hook up my ipod - but I'm pretty sure at somepoint in the somewhat distant future I'll be replacing speakers and getting a proper double din HU with nav, phone I/O, the kitchen sink, etc. Whatever unit that ends up being is what I'll need an adapter for. Unless the adapters are cheap like


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Between pulling and modding a harness vs buying a plug and play harness to save $50, I'll go that route 

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=jvc+steering+wheel+control+adapter


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

HAHAHA you gotta love crutchfield. I selected my car and head unit and it told me no steering wheel adapters exist (this link may not work for you)

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-QTxCY9kZi36/g_118900/Steering-Wheel-Audio-Control-Adapters.html

The one you linked me too looks very promising, I'm amazed it's compatible with so many brands of head units. I thought I would have to track down something waaay more specific but this looks like it would let me hook things up now and likely in the future when I upgrade to double din.

My expirience with car audio-related companies made me think something like this wouldnt exist. Thanks a ton man :thumbup:


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

Hey alright the same unit is for sale on amazon for $35~: http://www.amazon.com/PAC-SWIJACK-S..._1?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1289418501&sr=8-1

As well as a bunch of other identical looking units from other companies. Great now I need to figure out who actually makes the unit and who has the best customer service :laugh:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Before your order, I would call JVC and/or PAC and verify that it will in fact work with your model.


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

I do need to pull my JVC to check if it has a 3.5mm jack in the rear (pretty sure it doesnt).

After reading the reviews on amazon it looks like the pac has an annoying delay in button response. Exactly the kind of thing that would drive me nuts. This one however doesnt seem to. Theres a review that specifically says the reviewer tried a pac and switched: http://www.amazon.com/Metra-ASWC-Universal-Steering-Interface/dp/B0039H2W66/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_a


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

Bump. There must be some more interest in this.

Thanks again to Pat @ Soundworks


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

No. You don't even want to try and do that. The steering wheel partly operates on can-bus. There is a module involved on the main relay board. For the thing to even work "at all" you have to install the module, wiring to the module and ecu, clockspring, steering wheel wiring and code the module correctly.
It's not as simple as "hooking up wires".
I actually tried the opposite; to remove the MFSW and move cruise functions to the stalk. It never happened, and was NOT a straight forward project and all the wiring was right there, I just had to move it.
Using *ANY* aftermarket steering wheel control harness assumes the steering wheel is installed OEM and correctly, running through the module with the proper software.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

From kufutec (for retrofitting the steering wheel in to non-steering-wheel controlled cars)


> Additional required components:
> 
> * Multi-function steering wheel
> * Airbag for this steering wheel
> * Control-unit (ask us!)


Not only that, but as I said, PAC has the approprite adapters:
http://www.pac-audio.com/productDetails.aspx?ProductId=208&CategoryID=29



> Converts digital steering wheel control signals from the CANBUS to a voltage signal.
> For use with SWI-X, SWI-JACK, SWI-ECL/2 or SWI-PS.





> Volkswagen	CC	2009	Steering Wheel Control Interfaces	SWI-CAN
> Volkswagen	Eos	2006	Steering Wheel Control Interfaces	SWI-CAN
> Volkswagen	Eos	2007	Steering Wheel Control Interfaces	SWI-CAN
> Volkswagen	Eos	2008	Steering Wheel Control Interfaces	SWI-CAN
> ...





> * The SWI-CAN module MUST be used in conjunction with another SWC module such as the SWI-X, SWI-JACK, SWI-PS or the SWI-ECL2
> * The red wire on the SWI-CAN is an accessory OUTPUT. Damage may occur to the module if this wire is used as an accessory input.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

This looks like the module jack for the OEM MFSW controls- the module seems visibly to be just a big double relay, but it's on the can-bus. So, you'd have to find where in the harness each of these wires goes and buy the module. Then code the module.
And like I said you'll need the clockspring and wiring. It's not impossible, just hard.
It's kufatec 33733.


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

zeroboy said:


> No. You don't even want to try and do that. The steering wheel partly operates on can-bus. There is a module involved on the main relay board. For the thing to even work "at all" you have to install the module, wiring to the module and ecu, clockspring, steering wheel wiring and code the module correctly.
> It's not as simple as "hooking up wires".
> I actually tried the opposite; to remove the MFSW and move cruise functions to the stalk. It never happened, and was NOT a straight forward project and all the wiring was right there, I just had to move it.
> Using *ANY* aftermarket steering wheel control harness assumes the steering wheel is installed OEM and correctly, running through the module with the proper software.


This leave me wondering: does my car even have a CAN bus? Remember it's a 2001. Or is it that all I need is the module?


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Yes it does. But every generation got slightly more technical. Like i said this sin't impossible, but...not just as simple as installing the steering wheel and hooking up the wires.
For those aftermarket SWI kits to work you have to make install the steering wheel more or less OEM with the supporting hardware.


----------

